# 2 or $3000 printer



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

is there any way i can get a dtg printer tht does dark and light shirts for 2 to $3000 ???????


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

streamland said:


> is there any way i can get a dtg printer tht does dark and light shirts for 2 to $3000 ???????


Try ebay and classifieds...


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

streamland said:


> is there any way i can get a dtg printer tht does dark and light shirts for 2 to $3000 ???????


I highly doubt you will even get a used machine for that price.....


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Is there any way I can get a Ferrari for $4-5,000? Also, while we're at it, I'd like to get 46 MPG.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Justin Walker said:


> Is there any way I can get a Ferrari for $4-5,000? Also, while we're at it, I'd like to get 46 MPG.


Now there's that Justin Walker Charm!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

If you find one let me know


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

streamland said:


> is there any way i can get a dtg printer tht does dark and light shirts for 2 to $3000 ???????


The DTG Kiosk starter pack is listed at US$14,530.81, US$HM-1 at 18,206.35, and Eclipse D1 at US$28,526.09, all EX-works Australia or Japan.

For US$3,000, I advise you to just get a very good laser printer, and try out all the Laser Transfer papers. Note that most DTG machines still requires some heat pressing after direct printing. So, when doing large volume orders, heat transfer printing is actually faster, IMO. Only advantage of DTG over heat transfer printing is the "soft hand" result on dark shirts, but for some Kiosks and Tjets, this is also where the problem starts.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> Only advantage of DTG over heat transfer printing is the "soft hand" result on dark shirts


Well, that and the incredibly low cost per print of DTG compared to laser transfers on light garments.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Justin Walker said:


> Well, that and the incredibly low cost per print of DTG compared to laser transfers on light garments.


Thanks Justin, that's good to know. So, maybe the Kornit will give you the lowest cost per square inch of print? How much would it be? What about for the DTG Kiosk, HM1 or Eclipse, and also any idea on the per square inch print cost of the Tjets?

I dream about the Kornit every night.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

hahahahaha. I dream of it too, and I own it.

I am not sure anybody calculates their cost of ink per square inch. Well, I do not anyways. I would not even know where to start with that question, but I do know that I was averaging less than .35 per shirt on my Flexi with the R&H inks, single CMYK, single pass.


----------

